# A few more, plus my coyote



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

I finally found the cable for my camera. Here are a couple of jerkbaits that I'm looking forward to seeing how they work out. My other ones are working well so I think these will work too.










Here are some more little ones that I made for Tamarack.










Lure building season is getting towards the end. I got a couple more to paint and I think I'm done for the spring. I'm getting antsy to wet some line!! This is a pic of the mess I created over the last 5 months. 










This last photo has nothing to do with lure building but I'm putting it in here anyways(ha-ha). If you know me, you know that I live for archery season. I absolutely love it and this girl came by last fall and it's my first one and with the bow to boot!! I just picked it up tonight and my taxidermist did a wonderful job with it. 










The boat is almost ready to hit the water. I got the oil changed tonight and have to do the lower unit and grease some bearings and we're all set!! If only I could get rid of this sinus infection I'll be all set. I also ordered a couple of traxtech rails for the sides and will post pics when it's all installed. It was expensive, but will save me a ton of room over my old system. 

Hope you like the pics!!


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Very nice lures Mark, that bench has changed a bit since I was there, from memory there were rods everywhere - we told you it would take over your life. 
Hang in there.Pete


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Cutt'em,

Another BEAUTIFUL set of lures, your work just keeps impressing me. Keep the pics coming...I really enjoy them.

On that note, I love the coyote. My buddy here in WI got a 39 pounder last week! Cool,cool.

MS


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

That's my dog! 

























Beautiful baits, Cutt Em. You've really mastered the foiling!

That mount is just excellent. I love mounted stuff. What little I have I've enjoyed more than I ever imagined I could. Your taxidermy guy did a great job and I really like the posture you chose for it.

Now let's go to Tamarack!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

And we gotta talk Pete into coming back up this year and going with us!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I agree, that pose of the yote is excellent... very slyish looking.

nice lures too!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Great looking baits and really nice mount. So much character to that pose.


----------

